# Advice on travelling times - Calais to Northern Italy



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

Can anyone suggest somewhere good to stop on the way from Calais to Munich by the free route, we are having our mh repairs done South of Munich on Monday a.m. We are looking at stopping at Saarburg on route on day one (Saturday) having crossed Eurotunnel at lunchtime. Saarburg looks interesting, has anyone stopped at the Stelplatz near there. We think it will take 5 hours driving, is this accurate. On day 2 we will continue to Munich, which we also think will take around 5 hours. Any feedback will be welcomed. We are then continuing on via Innsbruck to the Dolomites, is this easily done in a day. Sorry if this seems like daft questions, but it is our first trip abroad in our mh. Many thanks.  :?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Trip*

Hi

Could I ask a few questions before I answer yours?

1) What weight is your van?

2) Going via Munich is a long way around to get to Innsbruck and then the Dolomites. Is Munich an essential stop over/"go via" on your trip?

Thank you.

Russell


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes we are scheduled to have mh repairs SE Munich on Monday a.m., hence the reason for this route. The van weighs just under 3 tons, it is a Mitsubishi Truck with a dismountable bimobil, and is happy at around 60 mph. Many thanks.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Munich*

Ah, right thanks for the clarification.

Going via Munich is OK, although as I say a longer way round. An alternative for your return journey might be....

Dolomites - Brenner Pass - Innsbruck - Fern Pass - Ulm - Stuttgart - and then to France and Luxemourg. Just a thought.

I asked if you were over 3500 kg as, in the case of motorhomes over 3500 kg, tolls in Austria are very expensive.

Reference to your stop, are you looking to stop are Sarrebourg (France) or Saarburcken (Germany). (I am not being picky, but I have not heard for Saarburg.

Russell


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Russell, Saarburg - sorry if I mislead you - East of Luxembourg. Just in Germany. We thought it looked like a nice midway point, as it is a pretty Medieval town. We were just looking to see if anyone else uses it to stop over. Thanks.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Saarburg*

Hi

I have found Saarburg - I had to get the map out. I would guess to allow about six hours from the Eurotunnel terminal. I base this as Calais docks to the BP service area in Luxembourg (cheap diesel and cigs) is 235 miles and about 5 hours, allowing for a pee stop en route.

Based on the location of Saarburg, I would guess about 7 - 8 hours to Munich.

Munich to Innsbruck is about three and half hours allowing for traffic on the ring road at Munich, and then over the Brenner, calling at Vipiteno for shopping, before continuing to your destination.

Where in the Dolomites are you going?

Russell


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

Many thanks Russell,

Would you say then, this could be a good place for my first overnight, or could you recommend another nice spot :? 

Darren.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Overnight*

Hi

I have never been to Saarburg, but looking at it geopgraphically, it looks like a good idea.

If I was driving to the Dolomites, I would to Calais - Strasbourg and overnight there, then via Swizerland, Milan and Verona, up the A22 in Italy. My van is over 5000kg and so the tolls in Austria make the route via the Tyrol a non starter for me.

Russell


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

Hi Russell

I have a similar sized van to you (Cheiftain G). I fancy the Luxemburg, Germany route to Italy (I'm heading for Bardolino) simply out of preference (and one of our friend is towing with an A frame which I understand the French don't like much). However, to avoid the Austrian cash collectors I thought that I would try the old Brenner Pass. I haven't heard any scare stories but do you know if this is a reasonable route?

Tony


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Austria*

Tony

If I was going to Italy tomorrow with a car on the back, I would go via France, Belgium, Luxembourg, France, Switzerland. I have done it several time with a car on the back and no issues at all. That does not mean it is right or wrong though.

I have been over the Brenner Pass - the old one and the Europa Bridge and there are no issues that I am concernd with.

Last year I went to Italy and got a hire car for £40 for four days. Much cheaper than additional shipping costs and easier all round. Just a though. I do not tow the car any more, nothing to do with legality or similar grey areas, I just prefer not to tow.

Russell


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

If you are towing with an A frame, just avoid the Mont Blanc tunnel. It can be VERY expensive IF they even let you through. We came back via Austria with Smart in tow behind a Chieftain and bought the Go Box It was around 53 Euro (2 years ago) We did spend around 150 Euro to go via France and Mont Blanc. (MB was 80 Euro alone after taking the car off the a frame and driving it through seperately) Cost to go through MB with A frame.............A staggering 200 Euro (Convoy Exceptional)


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

BiMobil:

Saarburg looks a nice place.
I think I'll use it as a stop too; old town looks great.

http://www.reisemobilpark-saarburg.de/index.php

appears to be the place to stop at; gps 49.601296,6.554182
although too new to be shown on google maps.

thanks for that! , prob there 14th / 15th July...


----------

